# Roller Chain Lube



## Tightwad (May 29, 2016)

Just curious what other folks are using for roller chain lube, primarily on round balers. For years I've used chainsaw bar lube, but a friend talked me into switching to Schaeffer's moly chain lube in the aerosol can this year. His chains seem to pick up less trash than the ones on my old baler using the bar oil.

Thanks.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

I use gear oil or something heavy like that. Not much of a fan on the spray on stuff.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I use my old engine oil. Oil chains once or twice per day depending on lenght of day. Good way to recycle the oil and chains last a long time. About 10000 bales on baler so far and chains are maybe half worn out.


----------



## Snow Farmer (Aug 30, 2011)

I have always used KalGard motorcycle chain lube (spray can) mainly because I usually have lots around. It makes a heck of a mess though, and of course attracts and holds dust and seeds.

Some people talk about using a dry silicone lube (non oily) but I'm old fashioned, I like to have a good sticky lubricant between those chains and sprockets.

Other than the mess, it works for me.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I use aerosol chain lubricant. I detest the mess that oil leaves on baler to attract chaff & dirt which can turn into a fire accelerator. Next time I have to replace chains I think I'm going to test the chain with o-rings in the links


----------



## Tightwad (May 29, 2016)

Thanks, all.

I appreciate the responses.


----------



## jr in va (Apr 15, 2015)

Bar and Chain oil.


----------



## timberjackrob (Feb 16, 2015)

automatic transmission fluid


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

This works really well as it dries and doesn't attract dust like oil. It's not very expensive either.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Automatic oiler on the baler, new 15w40, waste oil is used to heat the shop.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I use the aerosol cans of chain lube. I like the Justice Brothers brand the best. I've used the JD and Case Ih brand stuff which is ok but like the JB stuff better.

Used to use used motor oil on the Vermeer F and J balers when they had auto oilers. Makes a big mess but worked well.

Sometimes I wondered if oiling the chains caused more dirt to stick and wore them out faster. One time I tried running the chains dry on our old M baler when they were pretty wore. One chain got stiff and broke. Could have been that chain was just plumb wore out but I've always sprayed chain lube on ever since.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Tx Jim said:


> I use aerosol chain lubricant. I detest the mess that oil leaves on baler to attract chaff & dirt which can turn into a fire accelerator. Next time I have to replace chains I think I'm going to test the chain with o-rings in the links


I also use the spray lubricants.

Called Motion Industries about the price on the O-Ring chains and about the best brand of regular replacement chains. I need to get back with them to see what they found out.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I vote for O-ring. I've forgotten how long I've had O-ring on my older baler, probably 4 years now, and this spring the chains measured 1/32" stretch. The sprockets will be junk before the chain at this rate. I just got O-ring chain for #2 baler, about $150/10' for #80 and $100 for #50. This is cheaper import O-ring but seems to last just fine because it is O-ring. There is premium O-ring available, about 3x the $, I would recommend JD guys that are killing starter roll chains rapidly to consider this. I saw a 569 Premium with a starter roll chain that had gotten blued from heat.

I should post a copy some time from Machinery's Handbook the allowable hp transfer of roller chain with the various lubrication options. The difference between intermittent hand oiling and enclosed oil bath is huge.

O-ring chain rollers will benefit from lubrication.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Use SAE straight 30, in my automatic as OEM recommended. Use to use used oil on my old NH 850(chain machine), needed oil like the desert needed water, never seemed to be enough.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

mlappin said:


> Automatic oiler on the baler, new 15w40, waste oil is used to heat the shop.


WHY would you heat your shop?? Ah, right-- Great Frozen North... LOL

Seriously I was glad Chuck's got a 600,000 BTU diesel heater in his shop-- got chilly in there a time or two before planting!

I've used the old motor oil, spray on stuff, heavy oil, etc. Bar and chain sticks good, but it's messy. heavy oil (140, 80W90, etc. ) sticks almost as good and seems to last longer, but still makes a mess. Motor oil is somewhere in the middle. Spray on stuff never seems to last very long.

Guess it depends on how big a mess you want to deal with vs. how often you want to be spraying or oiling chains as to which you choose. Been my experience anyway...

Later! OL J R


----------



## Three44s (May 21, 2016)

For a few years I used a chain lube sold by Mountain Oil of Walla Walla Wash.

A case of big squeeze bottles lasted a long time.

It had moly in it and I think that is the better part of it because you want your lube to be dry once you begin working it because of dust considerations.

The way I used it best was to apply it to chains at the END of a run .......... everything is warmed up and you are set to a long "rest" before you run your piece of equipment again.

You could tell that this oil had a tackifier like Lucas or bar oil and it was very black with solids suspended in it ..... the moly of course.

I have not used the product for several years because I have not seen a salesman that long but have no doubt I could brew up my own concoction ....... I'd take some Lucas and try another cheap oil to mix. For the moly lube I have dry unaldulterated powder and would simply mix it in the oil blend once I was happy with it's characteristics.

Put it all in a squeeze bottle ........ right down the recipe and forget where I put it ............ ha ha ..... well ......... truth in advertising ...........

And oil away!

Best regards

Three 44s


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Tightwad said:


> Just curious what other folks are using for roller chain lube, primarily on round balers. For years I've used chainsaw bar lube, but a friend talked me into switching to Schaeffer's moly chain lube in the aerosol can this year. His chains seem to pick up less trash than the ones on my old baler using the bar oil.
> 
> Thanks.


We use the Schaeffers Moly chain lube really like it. Works better if you wipe chain of and apply as soon as you are done with machine then it dries off by next day and does not attract much dust.


----------

